

Who is Hiring 2012 and sponsor H1 - jenniferli227

Hey, guys, if you know anyone who is hiring this year and also is willing to sponsor H1, please share it with me.  -- BIG THANKS !!!
======
bartonfink
There will be a who's hiring post on Thursday, March 1.

